# Recommendations for a professional modern website template and hosting package?



## jamie_ (Oct 25, 2006)

Hi everyone,

I am looking to get my own website. However, I don't have the time to set about designing one myself and want to obtain one in the easiest fashion possible. To this end I am looking to purchase a website template and hosting package. Although I am based in the UK, it would not necessarily stop me from considering using a provider overseas as I don't see that being an issue.

I want a site that has a really modern feel to it, therefore using flash and allowing music to be played (with the facility to turn off!) whilst browsing. I want to promote both wedding and portrait work with several galleries for each that hold up to 40 images in each one. On each gallery I want to be able to offer slideshows. Ideally I would like the option to be available to me to provide online proofing to clients.

Can anyone please recommend a firm to me and then I can look them up on the www.

The only provider I have found that I like is BigFolio, but I want to compare their packages/templates with others.

Your help is much appreciated.

Many thanks,

Jamie


----------

